# How long does it take for a mare's milk to dry up?



## _jetset_ (13 October 2007)

Hannah weaned Troy just over a week ago... Her bag initially came up really big and hard, but has gone down a lot and is not more squashy and a bit saggy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 However, she is still producing milk 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I sqeezed one of her teats tonight just to see, and there was quite a bit of milk in there... It was a bit more opaque than it was, but I wouldn't say it was yellowy or creamy as I believe to be a sign of mastitis. They are not tender to touch (I have had a good prod and poke) but as I said, it does like more opaque than I have noticed before.

If it gets any worse, I will get the vet up to have a look... but I didn't know how long it can take for them to dry up. She is on her TopSpec (she gets spasmodic colic, and since starting on this she has not had it once) and hay at night when she is in. She is only out in the field for half a day at the moment because the fields are so wet where we are. 

Thanks,

Rebecca x


----------



## Tia (13 October 2007)

It depends on the individual horse, but I usually allow for about 6 weeks to be fully dry.  You are best not touching them either.


----------



## Anastasia (13 October 2007)

Becki it can take several weeks.................we tend to cut back on the feed slightly to encourage it to dry up.................try not to worry, it is just like humans...........it takes time..............


----------



## rabatsa (13 October 2007)

As the milk dries up it turns clear, that is normal. It can take a few weeks for the mare to stop secreting altogether.


----------



## _jetset_ (13 October 2007)

Thank you everyone... I just did not know how long it could take. 

This is the first time I have touched them, mainly because she had mud all over them (had been looning a bit in the field) and I was washing them down 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'll not worry then for a while... she seems happy enough, and as I said they have gone down an awful lot since she first came back


----------



## S_N (13 October 2007)

It differs mare to mare.  I wouldn't say don't touch them, just don't try to stimulate the milk supply by milking them.  By touching them, you can discern the temperature and if they are hard or not - early signs of mastitis.  If you want you can add epsom salts to her feed.


----------



## _jetset_ (13 October 2007)

They are warm, but then the rest of her body is, so I go off that more than anything. Also, they are slightly hard at the top, but they were hard all over when she first came back, but now all the bottom bit and the teats are saggy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





What do epsom salts do? And where would I get them?

Now this is a very suspicious mare when it comes to things added to her feed (won't eat bute, antibiotics, etc etc), so I also need to know whether epsom salts would be poison in Han's eyes


----------



## S_N (13 October 2007)

I got my epsom salts from the feed store.  Not very expensive.  Tastes like regular salt to me......  B can be fussy too, esp. of salt, she ate it no probs.  NOt sure what it does to be honest, just something that I've always been told can help.

Sounds like her bag is going in the right direction


----------



## _jetset_ (13 October 2007)

I'll have to take some photos... bring back the memoried of Hannah's porno pictures when she was in foal


----------



## amandaco2 (13 October 2007)

will take a few weeks
shantih dried up within a week but bey was 9months old and hardly taking much milk.it goes more clear as it dries up.just watch she doesnt get sore,hard or get any heat.


----------



## S_N (13 October 2007)

LOL - H was 9 months old too and it took B about 8 weeks to fully dry up.  Just goes to show how each horse is an individual eh.


----------



## volatis (13 October 2007)

I add Epsom Salts to my mares feeds too post weaning. I also found exercise helps. Last yard they used to go on the walker in addition to turnout.


----------



## Bright_Spark (13 October 2007)

Well this wont be any help, I've put a post up as Amber had some milk in her teats the other day. 

It was the first time I have handled them since April (she didnt have any milk then) so I dont know if she has been producing some milk all this time, or the shettie foal that has recently been introduced to the herd has made her broody.


----------



## rabatsa (14 October 2007)

I know of several mares that produce milk if they get a flush of grass with years since they were weaned, and no foals around to stimulate them.....


----------



## machannah (14 October 2007)

I weaned almost a yr ago, and I can still get milk out of my mare! Its not much but its there

She took about8 weeks to properly dry up, I dropped her feed back, make sure she had good turn and got on with riding her


----------

